# Saudi Arabia, Qatar or less likely Abu Dhabi or Dubai...



## SuzQ (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I thought we'd be moving to Dubai later this year but its seeming more and more likely it'll be Qatar or Saudi Arabia... With a remotely possibility of Abu Dhabi

Any advice welcome! Freaking a little now. We're a family where my husband will be working and I'll be a stay at home mum with 2 school-aged kids.

If you had the choice, where would you live and why?? Can you recommend schools and family-friendly areas? What's it like for a woman in Saudi? 

SuzQ


----------



## MuhammadHussain (May 22, 2012)

@ SuzQ!

Saudi Arabia is a nice place for a family to live in. Tax free salary and lower living cost as compared to many countries makes it even a more favourable destination for Expats. In general, Jeddah is more liberal then other cities. 

As a women, if you follow the rules here it will be a memorable experience. 

Best Regards! 
Engr. Muhammad Hussain


----------

